# Chrissy Teigen - Lip Sync Battle Season 4 (4x)



## Musik (15 Feb. 2019)

Presented by
*LL Cool J
Chrissy Teigen*



 

 

 

​


----------



## tinymama21 (29 Juni 2020)

OMG and LL too... Love it


----------

